# Skullandbone tutorial?



## BostonDartFrogs (10 mo ago)

I’ve been reading about what to do with the streetlights and everyone mentioned use the skullandbone tutorial to incorporate it into the haunt (instead of doing something illegal like shooting it out) but the link is not working. Anyone know what it said or kept it in their computer???


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have it on my computer. PM me your email and I will send it to you. I tried to post it here but did not work.


----------



## BostonDartFrogs (10 mo ago)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

If stick cannot find it on his, I have a backup of the S&B. Tutorials also.


----------



## rbeauter (May 27, 2021)

Have a streetlight across from my yard and would like to see this tutorial also.


----------



## Deathfall (Sep 17, 2015)

-Skull And Bone-


----------

